# evo magazine 140



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Just got my contributor's copy. Some very nice GT-R coverage this issue and I'm not just talking about the official reveal of Purple Zilla... 

Be interesting to see what others think of their GT-R, 997.2 TT, R8 V10 group test.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*PPE*



David.Yu said:


> Just got my contributor's copy. Some very nice GT-R coverage this issue and I'm not just talking about the official reveal of Purple Zilla...
> 
> Be interesting to see what others think of their GT-R, 997.2 TT, R8 V10 group test.


Sounds ace... I always feel cheated when my subs issue drops on the mat and you've only been given one of those tiddler columns... 

... wot with yous playing rock and roll music through that horn on ya head! (PPE), singing a boop boop aboopa lopa lum bam boom !!! :chuckle:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

my copy's just dropped through the door.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Just about to open mine.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Got it too.

So pleased Chris Harris is back - top journalist.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Mark B said:


> Got it too.
> 
> So pleased Chris Harris is back - top journalist.


He's a newcomer to evo actually. Dickie Meaden is the one who's come back and I'm delighted.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mines here !!!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

KP rushes out to find a copy of EVO!!!

Kp


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

kpkpkp said:


> KP rushes out to find a copy of EVO!!!
> 
> Kp


Won't be in the shops for a few days I'm afraid. Get a subscription! The only glossy monthly guaranteed to have at least some GT-R coverage...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

David, who do we email/write to, to demand a larger section for your write ups?

Far more interesting than some poxy Hot Hatch diary.......


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Won't be in the shops for a few days I'm afraid. Get a subscription! The only glossy monthly guaranteed to have at least some GT-R coverage...


Yeah I found that out Tesco and Asda - nothing.

Still got to drive the GTR 

Kp


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Read my subscriber copy by 9am!

Lets just say that you shouldn't be rushing to PX your GTR v the new 997.2TT or the R8 V10.

D


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

EVO has lost it's spark - big time. Photography remains the best out there though.

Good that Meaden's back, but never been keen on that Harris fella's scriblings elsewhere.

I've been subscribed form the start but my subscription has recently expired and I won't be renewing it.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

moleman said:


> EVO has lost it's spark - big time.


A big spark brightened the horizon Moley from the last edition :chuckle: 

Jo


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

That tech article on direct injection was interesting. Never realised it had so many problems.


----------



## emve (May 28, 2008)

What was the outcome of 997.2 Turbo, R8 V10 and GT-R comparison ?


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

GT-R still's tha fastest :squintdan


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Silverspeed said:


> GT-R still's tha fastest :squintdan


Actually in that comparison it wasn't, the 911 posted notably better acceleration figures and it was hampered by a wet track vs dry for the GT-R.

But the amazing thing about the article (SPOILER ALERT!) is that not only did it win the test by a convincing margin, it was also considered the benchmark car that the others had to live up to!

I think that is amazing and proof that Nissan have got it so right with the GT-R. It has already become [Clarkson]The new yardstick[/Clarkson].


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

The GTR also destroyed the 911 under braking with a 14% shorter distance.....!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes Guy, as I said, in the wet, vs dry for the GT-R! 
It did beat the R8 convincingly though.


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

The key thing from David's comment, and the figures in the magazine (I've read it) :

'the 911 posted notably better acceleration figures and it was hampered by a wet track vs dry for the GT-R'

In a straight line the turbo is dizzy dizzy fast. Would be interesting to find out what 'updates' would be required to a GTR to match the porkers times . .


----------



## emve (May 28, 2008)

RightKerfuffle said:


> In a straight line the turbo is dizzy dizzy fast. Would be interesting to find out what 'updates' would be required to a GTR to match the porkers times . .


What kind of numbers did the Turbo ?


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

Wet for the 911, Dry for the GTR. 911 is always the first column

0-30 1.5 1.8
0-40 2.0 2.4
0-50 2.5 3.1
0-60 3.2 3.9
0-70 4.0 4.8
0-80 5.0 5.9
0-90 6.0 7.1
0-100 7.3 8.4
0-110 8.7 10.0
0-120 10.4 11.7
0-130 12.2 14.2
0-140 14.7 17.2

1/4 Mile 11.3 @ 125.5 Gtr 12.1 @121.1

In Gear 2nd
20-40 1.5 1.6
30-50 1.2 1.4
40-60 1.2 1.4

In Gear 3rd
20-40 2.8 3.0
30-50 1.9 2.2
40-60 1.6 2.1
50-70 1.7 2.1
60-80 1.8 2.1
70-90 2.1 2.3

In Gear 4th
30-50 3.0 3.3
40-60 2.3 2.7
50-70 2.2 2.6
60-80 2.3 2.7
70-90 2.3 2.8
80-100 2.5 2.8
90-110 2.8 3.2 

In Gear 5th
30-50 4.7 5.1
40-60 3.4 4.0
50-70 2.9 3.5
60-80 2.9 3.4
70-90 2.9 3.5
80-100 3.0 3.7
90-110 3.2 3.9
100-120 3.5 4.0

In Gear 6th 
50-70 3.8 5.3
60-80 3.6 4.8
70-90 3.7 4.6
80-100 3.8 4.8
90-110 4.0 5.1
100-120 4.2 5.5


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

RightKerfuffle said:


> The key thing from David's comment, and the figures in the magazine (I've read it) :
> 
> 'the 911 posted notably better acceleration figures and it was hampered by a wet track vs dry for the GT-R'
> 
> In a straight line the turbo is dizzy dizzy fast. Would be interesting to find out what 'updates' would be required to a GTR to match the porkers times . .


Remap of a standard car typically ends up with dry 0-60 3.0, 0-100 7.0, quarter mile 11.0. An off the shelf map on an otherwise standard US car has done a high 10 on the quarter.

From these and other results, I would say the 997.2 PDK and a GTR are matched on acceleration if the GTR has a map. The nice thing about the 997.2 with its VTG, higher compression, direct injection and lower weight is that it only needs 0.8 bar to set its figures, which is GTR standard boost, but for the GTR to match it it needs 1.0 bar at peak power.

But DI is a pain to modify, and I'd take the extra weight of the GTR for the better weight distribution/chassis and the ability to turn a lower power to weight ratio into competitive lap times.


----------



## emve (May 28, 2008)

RightKerfuffle said:


> Wet for the 911, Dry for the GTR. 911 is always the first column
> 
> 0-30 1.5 1.8
> 0-40 2.0 2.4
> ...


Thanks!

0-60mph in 3,2s in the wet ? Crazy.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

If they tested one in the wet and one in the dry for braking then they shouldn't really publish the figures as they are not comparable.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

David.Yu said:


> Actually in that comparison it wasn't, the 911 posted notably better acceleration figures and it was hampered by a wet track vs dry for the GT-R.
> 
> But the amazing thing about the article (SPOILER ALERT!) is that not only did it win the test by a convincing margin, *it was also considered the benchmark car that the others had to live up to!*
> 
> I think that is amazing and proof that Nissan have got it so right with the GT-R. It has already become [Clarkson]The new yardstick[/Clarkson].


hahahahaha


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Let's not get distracted by the figures though, the test wasn't even about that.

The astonishing thing for me is how convincingly the GT-R beat the other two on the road in terms of feel, involvement, adjustability and the overall driving ability.

In this test they were not swayed by Nurburgring lap times, practicality or even price, it was just hands down the best driver's car which I found genuinely surprising considering evo's perennial fondness for 911s and the sheer awesomeness of the R8 V10.

I have to say, that if money were no object, I'd have the R8 for the oversteer and soundtrack alone! (And when I got bored of the already superb power, I'm sure it would take kindly to a well developed twin turbo kit like all those Yank Gallardos...)


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

shame they didnt get any lap times down, but it was a great review and 
a crushing victory for the GTR on the very thing the porsche usually wins on.

Right who is going to post it on the PH porsche forum??

haha..Ill wait till a GTR is crap thread arises and hit them with it then like a true troll.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Silverspeed said:


> GT-R still's tha fastest :squintdan


Spend less than £2000 on your GTR-35 and you will get 0 to 129 MPH in 11 seconds on a slippy Crail Drag strip.......There's bang for your buck:chuckle:

GTC Y pipe
Cobb
GTC downpipes
Custom tune from GTC/Ben/Thistle

a recipe for power:smokin:


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Spend less than £2000 on your GTR-35 and you will get 0 to 129 MPH in 11 seconds on a slippy Crail Drag strip.......There's bang for your buck:chuckle:
> 
> GTC Y pipe
> Cobb
> ...


Its so hard to resist when its put like that!!!.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Why resist? you know you want tooooo.......:smokin:

Give in to the dark side:chuckle:


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I got my copy this morning - the closing comment has now been posted on another forum.

Can wait for the fallout - light touch paper and stand well back - is that not what it says on fireworks.

Kp


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

kpkpkp said:


> I got my copy this morning - the closing comment has now been posted on another forum.


Would that be the forum that HeavyHobbit and BorrowedCountry frequent?


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> I got my copy this morning - the closing comment has now been posted on another forum.
> 
> Can wait for the fallout - light touch paper and stand well back - is that not what it says on fireworks.
> 
> Kp



yea saw that and had a chuckle.

Not sure how much response you will get because that review was a nasty kick in the bollocks from the very people those guys love (and they should because they are good drivers and reviewers.)


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

They will be well upset but at the same time it serves right. The amount of BS they spit about the GTR on their is just stupid. I bet someone has joined on here from there to stir up shit and cause trouble.

I bet they are all dying to have a pop at my thread but are too worried as the mag review has cut their legs off.

I am sure they will go for the stats say the 911 is faster but the closing comments of the article are there in black and white.

Kp


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

My word, the 911 turbo kills it for acceleration.. Those are some pretty amazing times, and considering it's wet! I want a go :bowdown1:


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Can anyone post the article. I'm stuck in Turkey on a drilling rig for the next two weeks. Would give me something good to read as I can't get a copy.

Ally


----------



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

Ally
Got an email address I'll send it to you

Pip


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

pip said:


> Ally
> Got an email address I'll send it to you
> 
> Pip




Thanks for that Pip

Good review.

Ally


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

Got mine yesterday in Edinburgh airport, got me through a horrible flight.Then again there all horrible because i hate flying.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello guys

i would really like to read that !!

Is it possible to receive an electronique version of EVO ?

ps : i work in the middle of nothing .... really there is nothins but sand and rocks around me


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

zeyd said:


> Hello guys
> 
> i would really like to read that !!
> 
> ...


See pip's post a few posts up.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

My bad.

Hello pip, may i have a copy pls ?


to all, Is there a way to receive an electronic version of each issue of EVO. I can't seem to find it. I'm sure people would be happy to pay for such content.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Not of the whole mag, no, but they put some of the articles up on Evo - Supercar and performance car reviews and news including my Fast Fleet articles.


----------

